# Meyers e47 slowly drops



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

My meyers e47 was working fine up until this morning when I noticed that the plow slowly drops every minute and I have to hit the switch to bring it back up. It raises and angles fine and drops as well when the switch is hit but it won't stay up. Fluid levels are good. What else should I take a look at?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

A valve. Smaller valve, has black wire going to it. Lift tube O ring or packing cup, both of these require opening the pump up to repair. And I would suggest if opening the pump up just rebuilding it. Chance it could B valve if the check ball is damaged but most the time it is A valve..


----------



## hotrod2dsd (Feb 19, 2015)

Kimber750 is rite on. If A valve dont fix it take it apart (no big deal) and replace the small o-ring on bottom of ram stem and the packing, and the o-ring at bottom of ram sleve. Put that o-ring in bottom of housing not on the sleve replace top o-ring (white one 1 1/8 in dia. ) and replace top wiper seal--dont beat on that seal--use a flat plate and a vise and just push it in place. OK bottom o-ring in place (put some grease on it to hold it in place ) ram in the sleve--top cap in place on ram now put it in all together (gently) Do not over tighten top cap. New o-ring kit $40.00 good luck


----------



## hotrod2dsd (Feb 19, 2015)

If when all done and plow wont raise you broke that bottom o-ring--start over (been there) be carefull they only give you one of that o-ring


----------

